# CPT Code 96372



## TYSON1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Is anybody else having problems billing 96372????? This has always been a payable code, but now Cigna and HAP are denying this code. Any input would be appreciated.

Thank you!!!


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 8, 2017)

Are the denials in conjunction with specific combos of drug codes?


----------



## TYSON1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

No, their denials state this procedure code is disallowed because the related primary service wasn't billed or denied. I called both insurance companies and they told me to bill a 99211/99212 with the code. I told them "NO", because they're only coming in for injection only.


----------



## kathyvl74 (Feb 9, 2017)

Are you billing for the drug too, or just the injection?


----------



## TYSON1234 (Feb 10, 2017)

I have always billed the injection fee only. I looked on their websites to see if they had something posted and couldn't find anything. I guess I can try to add the injection on the claim with $0.01 and see what happens.


----------



## abergstrom (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi,
I was curious to see what your results were with billing 96372 with the drug for .01.
Thank you


----------



## TYSON1234 (Mar 24, 2017)

I billed 96372 with the drug @ 0.01 and they paid for BOTH.


----------



## ellzeycoding (Mar 24, 2017)

Why aren't you billing for the cost of the drug with a j-code?  Or is it patient provided?  If it's patient provided, then bill it with $0.01 as stated above!


----------



## daedolos (Mar 24, 2017)

Just curious but what was the denial reason and code?

Peace
?_?


----------



## TYSON1234 (Apr 5, 2017)

Pt brought her own medicine, we do not provide it for the patient. The denial code was " This procedure code is disallowed because the related primary service wasn't billed or denied."


----------



## ellzeycoding (Apr 5, 2017)

For patient provided drug, you bill the drug (J-code) with $0.01


----------



## scuatro4 (Feb 21, 2018)

TYSON1234 said:


> Is anybody else having problems billing 96372????? This has always been a payable code, but now Cigna and HAP are denying this code. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!!!



In the CPT book "Do not report 96372 for injections given without direct physician or other qualified health care professional supervision. To report, use 99211. Hospitals may report 96372 when the physician or other qualified health care professional is not present"

Im reading this and what Im understanding if Im not mistaken is that is only hospitals may use 96372. But for office setting only 99211 can be used, because 96372 is bundled with 99211. I also looked into the CCI edits and it shows (0) on 99211, Indicates that there are no circumstances in which a modifier would be appropriate. 

But i would also like clarification why it is being bundled...


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 21, 2018)

You can use 96372 in the office setting, you just must have a physician or NP in the office at the time of the service, you cannot use a 99211 when the reason for the encounter is to give an injection.


----------



## Crawlspace324 (Nov 8, 2018)

Question along the same lines with the injection.  We're debating if an antibiotic injection can be charged when given as a precaution against infection prior to a planned procedure done in the office.  I was taught that when done as a prophylactic with a procedure that it is bundled, but now can't find anything in writing to support this.  I know Blue Cross has rejected the ones the office tried to bill out as bundled with the procedure, but is this the hard and fast rule across the board?


----------

